# Love animal lovers:)



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

aww that was lovely! so nice to see folk care!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

Soooo sweet!   Once we saved a young raccoon that was upside down clutching the grate of the storm drain in our back yard, his claws were bleeding...the water was rushing due to heavy rains.  Hubby had to take apart part of our wooden privacy fence, which was over the middle of the storm drain grate, and then lift the cover with a jack system he rigged up.  We freed the little one and he managed to waddle away safely on land, into the brush...hopefully to find mama.  He wasn't really a tiny baby, more like a young teen.


----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm a sucker for animals in need, I support several charities, rescued dogs and cats over the years, sadly they all passed away but I went straight out and rescued a lovely tortoiseshell cat, she's good company and  doesn't snore in bed


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 11, 2014)

LOL  That's great that you continue to rescue them Honey.  I know I felt like after my last pup died, I couldn't go through that again, but I know I can, and it is worth it to know I am giving a, little, homeless kitti, or pup a good home  They are such wonderful creatures.  A home seems so empty without a pet.  My landlords lil dog is on my bed now.  Whenever they are all gone, she comes down and scratches at my door  I will miss her a lot when I move on, but like I mentioned, I will have another, hopefully a kitti and a pup


----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

we share the same love of pets, I prefer their company to humans most of the time, they love you unconditionally and never let you down, gives me that warm fuzzy feeling just being around them, I have a HUGE soft spot for them!


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 11, 2014)

Beautiful stories! I'm happy to be in any community of animal lovers. I just have 1 12 yr old tiger tabby now, but have cared for many over my life. Most recent rescue, a few weeks ago got a young bird out of the laundromat & to a tree on the grounds.


----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

I had two cats for almost 20 years! My boy Jake became ill with cancer, when I lost him, Cassie his partner in crime passed away shortly after, I was devastated! said I wouldn't get another but I'm so glad I did, she makes me happy and content


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your cats Honey, I have a special place in my heart for all the furkids I've lost over the years. I always got another pet, I really feel that's the way our babies who went over the bridge would have wanted it.  Good for healing the heart for sure.  I wouldn't be without a dog or a cat, they bring such joy and are so precious. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> Beautiful stories! I'm happy to be in any community of animal lovers. I just have 1 12 yr old tiger tabby now, but have cared for many over my life. Most recent rescue, a few weeks ago got a young bird out of the laundromat & to a tree on the grounds.



Would love to see a picture of your tabby if you have the time.   You're an angel for brining that bird to a tree and away from the Laundromat.


----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear about your cats Honey, I have a special place in my heart for all the furkids I've lost over the years. I always got another pet, I really feel that's the way our babies who went over the bridge would have wanted it.  Good for healing the heart for sure.  I wouldn't be without a dog or a cat, they bring such joy and are so precious. :love_heart:



The poem Rainbow Bridge can bring comfort to many, it did to me although it was quite poignant and made me cry at the time.. I could never be without my girl, she enriches my life, makes me smile, laugh and hogs the bedcovers!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

Honey said:


> The poem Rainbow Bridge can bring comfort to many, it did to me although it was quite poignant and made me cry at the time.. I could never be without my girl, she enriches my life, makes me smile, laugh and hogs the bedcovers!



I like that poem.  Here's another...




*






* I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
 I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.

 I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
“It’s me, I haven’t left you, I’m well, I’m fine, I’m here.”

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
 You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me.

 I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
 I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

 I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
 I want to re-assure you, that I’m not lying there.

 I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
 I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said ” it’s me.”

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
 I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there.

 It’s possible for me, to be so near you everyday.
 To say to you with certainty, “I never went away.”

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew…
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

 The day is over… I smile and watch you yawning
 and say “good-night, God bless, I’ll see you in the morning.”

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
 I’ll rush across to greet you and we’ll stand, side by side.

 I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
 Be patient, live your journey out…then come home to be with me.

 (From: Beauty for Ashes)


----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

well that made me so teary but it was lovely and uplifting too, thank you!


----------



## taffboy (Jul 12, 2014)

Love animals can't run over a rabbit on the road even .Just can't understand how anybody could be cruel to a animal.


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

I can be cruel to wasps though, their stings hurt


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 12, 2014)

Aww sea breeze, why did you have to go & post that. Boo hoo. Teary eyed.


----------



## Ina (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm hoping that applies to all living creatures. raying:


----------



## Misty (Jul 12, 2014)

Honey said:


> I had two cats for almost 20 years! My boy Jake became ill with cancer, when I lost him, Cassie his partner in crime passed away shortly after, I was devastated! said I wouldn't get another but I'm so glad I did, she makes me happy and content



We had two cats for 18 years, Honey, our boy cat. Boots, developed diabetes, and I gave him 2 shots a day for many years, and then he died...not long after, his friend Snowy, developed heart problems and died. Her heart was broken when her lifelong friend died. 

Now we have a rescue cat, that adopted our front porch and us, and she is our inside cat now. We also have a 4 lb pomeranian who has congestive heart failure, and I give her heart medication, blood pressure  and diuretic medication, and Potassium. She is doing really good. I'm thinking of starting a nursing home for elderly pets.


----------



## Misty (Jul 12, 2014)

Loved the video, nwlady...so Moving and Sweet! :love_heart:  I was surprised to see Mom so close....she knew her baby was getting help. Thanks for Sharing


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

Misty said:


> We had two cats for 18 years, Honey, our boy cat. Boots, developed diabetes, and I gave him 2 shots a day for many years, and then he died...not long after, his friend Snowy, developed heart problems and died. Her heart was broken when her lifelong friend died.
> 
> Now we have a rescue cat, that adopted our front porch and us, and she is our inside cat now. We also have a 4 lb pomeranian who has congestive heart failure, and I give her heart medication, blood pressure  and diuretic medication, and Potassium. She is doing really good. I'm thinking of starting a nursing home for elderly pets.



When I rescued Misty, I had her for a few months when my sister asked if I would take in Jake who had been found in a warehouse and had been mistreated, she tried to look after him but lived in a high rise flat and he'd sit outside of the window! He started clawing at the wallpaper making a mess and she couldn't cope so I said I'd take him
When Cassie clapped eyes on him it was hate at first sight! She was ready to scratch his eyes out so for a few weeks I kept him upstairs and introduced them gradually for short periods of time, eventually they finally clicked!

They slept together and went out at night for a few hours, they became inseparable, they grew to love one another which was lovely to see.

When he became ill with a tumour we were told to take him home and enjoy the last weeks with  him, I was devastated! he lost a lot of weight and sadly I had to take him to the vets to put him to sleep, the same with Cassie shortly after, I was heartbroken to lose them both, they were like children to me and I'd had them for 20 years.

I've never really got over their loss, they left such a huge void in my life as I loved them both so much, they were more than pets to me..


----------



## taffboy (Jul 12, 2014)

Honey said:


> When I rescued Misty, I had her for a few months when my sister asked if I would take in Jake who had been found in a warehouse and had been mistreated, she tried to look after him but lived in a high rise flat and he'd sit outside of the window! He started clawing at the wallpaper making a mess and she couldn't cope so I said I'd take him
> When Cassie clapped eyes on him it was hate at first sight! She was ready to scratch his eyes out so for a few weeks I kept him upstairs and introduced them gradually for short periods of time, eventually they finally clicked!
> 
> They slept together and went out at night for a few hours, they became inseparable, they grew to love one another which was lovely to see.
> ...


A true animal lover.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

*Another Snaggle Puss, SifuPhil*

Mama cat adopts baby bunny...


----------



## Misty (Jul 16, 2014)

Honey said:


> When I rescued Misty, I had her for a few months when my sister asked if I would take in Jake who had been found in a warehouse and had been mistreated, she tried to look after him but lived in a high rise flat and he'd sit outside of the window! He started clawing at the wallpaper making a mess and she couldn't cope so I said I'd take him
> When Cassie clapped eyes on him it was hate at first sight! She was ready to scratch his eyes out so for a few weeks I kept him upstairs and introduced them gradually for short periods of time, eventually they finally clicked!
> 
> They slept together and went out at night for a few hours, they became inseparable, they grew to love one another which was lovely to see.
> ...



So sorry for your loss, Honey. I feel the same....they were a special part of our hearts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2014)

*Rescuers Help Orphaned Foal*

*
*An orphaned week-old foal sleeps soundly in the lap of its new surrogate mum – a jumbo TEDDY BEAR.
 Breeze the bay pony was found abandoned on Dartmoor National Park just a few hours after his birth.
 Unable to find his mother, the tiny foundling was stumbling hopelessly around the hillside trying to suckle other mares.






 Orphaned Dartmoor Hill Pony Breeze who snuggles up with a teddy bear at the Mare and Foal Sanctuary in Newton Abbot, Devon
 By the time rescuers from a local equine sanctuary arrived Breeze had collapsed in a state of severe shock and dehydration.

 But after being nursed back to health over the following days he was missing one vital thing – a mum to cuddle and snuggle up to.
 Staff at the Devon-based Mare and Foal Sanctuary knew just the answer to comfort the lonely newborn – a four foot teddy they have named Buttons.

 Sanctuary executive director Syra Bowden said: “Sadly, little Breeze hasn’t got his mum around to keep him company.
“Although his carers here at the sanctuary work around the clock to look after him, it’s not quite the same.

“As a result, we always give our orphaned foals a giant cuddly toy as a companion.
“They’re just like human babies in the way it provides them with comfort”.

Breeze is being nursed 24 hours a day by a dedicated team of carers at the sanctuary’s Honeysuckle Farm in Newton Abbot, Devon.






 Breeze sleeps with the teddy every night to keep him comforted after his mother died
 He was found on May 24 by a Dartmoor farmer who was unable to locate his mother.

 After arriving at the equine centre staff and their vet spent the next three hours by the poorly foal’s side as he was placed on a saline drip, had a catheter fitted and was given crucial colostrum drips, milk and medication.

 A week on, Syra said Breeze was making real progress – buoyed by his cuddly new companion.
 A similarly gigantic teddy proved just the tonic for Mesha, another orphaned pony who was taken in last month and became so attached to hers that she still sleeps and snuggles up to it like a real mum.

 Syra said: “Breeze was very poorly when we first reached him and it was very much touch and go.
“He’s now suckling well and feeding every hour. He even tried to have a little canter and buck in his stable over the weekend.

“He’s not out of the woods yet, though. We’ll keep a very close eye on him and care for him around the clock to ensure we do everything possible to help him pull through.
“We all have our fingers crossed that Breeze will continue to grow strong”.

The charity is appeallng to the public to donate any suitable soft toys that might help future arrivals.
 To find out more visit www.mareandfoal.org/shops or call the sanctuary on 01626 355 969.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2014)

Breeze and Buttons make for a really cute picture SB!  Thank you!


----------



## Misty (Jul 21, 2014)

Breeze is adorable, SeaBreeze and Iso is cute too. :love_heart: The rescuer's do a Great Job....Very Caring. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2014)

Abandoned dog "Wufra",  spent 3 long weeks on a remote hilltop suffering with a broken leg, before some people rescued him and gave him medical care.  He not only survived the ordeal, but has found a new loving forever home with one of his caregivers...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...Christmas.html


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm an "animal lover" as well. Part of my years of "growing up" was on a farm in Indiana. Two dogs, ducks, geese, two goats, chickens and hogs. Today I think about how much I would have rather had raised cattle than hogs......not nearly as messy!  After getting out of the Navy, and while attending college, worked part-time as a Vet Assistant for three doctors. Back then, no Certificate needed. Previous farm experience was fine with the doctors. Right now, the pet wife and I have is "Stormy" our Betta. Quite the dude and he loves his 5 gallon tank. In the near future, we plan on getting what I call "a Senior dog", Shih Tzu. A "lap dog" that will spend plenty of time in my lap. My wife likes dogs and her favorite is a Bichon Frise........too expensive for us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2014)

*Bambi Meets Thumper*

Baby deer is rescued on side of road, and becomes best friends with a house-rabbit Thumper...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...AL-Bambi-Thumper-tale-ends-happily-after.html



​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Dog who fell into hot tar pit miraculously survives with help of rescuers...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

What an amazing group effort!  Very rewarding, to see the dog OK!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 21, 2014)

We should look after our environment and not be cruel to the other creatures that inhabit it..  many of them were here before us humans.  I LIKE most animals (except cats) but I don't LOVE them.  I reserve love for humans.  In the same way, I don't like anthropomorphism.   Some interpret normal animal behaviour as 'love' , but it's how just they behave naturally towards their 'pack leader'.  People spend a fortune on special food for their little "furry children" when given the chance, these same cute little animals would be out hunting and tearing the life out of another little creature.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 21, 2014)

*Saving a Humpback Whale*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Story and photos of Jewel and his friends...http://www.boredpanda.com/jewel-goat...uary-bulgaria/

_
Unwanted by his mother and left alone to die, Jewel went 18 hours in the freezing cold without a drop of milk before he was saved by the power of love. He was found by an animal sanctuary in rural Bulgaria called “4-Legged Friends”, and taken in to be saved even though it didn’t look like he would make it.

A dog called Mirka immediately adopted Jewel as her own. Within 3 hours of getting love from Mirka, Jewel miraculously stood up and completely recovered. This animal sanctuary has rescued and given a home to many other animals, most of whom were severely abused and neglected. All of them became the best of friends and are teaching the visiting children how to be compassionate, caring and tolerant of those who are different from them.

The sanctuary depends entirely on donations and currently their financial situation is very grim. The extreme cold and wet weather in Bulgaria is making it very hard to keep the animals dry and fed. Vera and her husband Viktor are working unselfishly to keep the sanctuary and to keep the animals alive, however they can not do this without help.
_


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 11, 2014)

I have two great big black labrador retriever pitbull cross dogs, which I adopted when they were about 5 years old.  They are both rescues and I love them dearly -- don't know what I'd do without them.  They are both so affectionate and loving.  They are aging now and it is so hard to watch them get old.  I DO know that I'll get other dogs after my two go on.  I always do.   I'll adopt adult dogs because puppies are so hard, and they get adopted first anyway.  Big black adult dogs have a hard time finding a home.   I've arrangements in place for my dogs to be cared for should I predecease them or become unable to care for them, because I know what would happen to them if they ended up in a shelter.  Both are unadoptable now because of medical issues -- nothing serious for me to manage, but I doubt they'd stand a chance of adoption at their ages and would be euthanized.  

They are a bit (!!) spoiled, of course.


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

I am so glad to run across this thread, first smile of the day.  I loved the one about rescuing the baby fawn and it's mother waiting for it.  I thought the guy would hand out a cat.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's an interesting site on rescue of Momo the swimming cat in Calgary floodwater.  Really amazing.  I love all animals and hate to see them in danger or hurt.

http://o.canada.com/news/weather/momo-the-cat-the-hero-we-deserve


----------



## Vala (Dec 11, 2014)

I do too and I miss a cat something awful, but I hate for them to sit at the window looking out.  I don't have a fence, so can't have a dog and can't let a cat out because the foxes behind my home.  Maybe I could rent  a guy who can cook and my life would be perfect.  I wonder if he would purr.

Just wanted to add this:   I put my Felix on my monitor.  He runs across the screen, someone feeds him and sometimes he comes up from the bottom like he is hanging there like the old killroy and watches me.  If I remember right he purrs, but haven't hear that yet.   I also have a Santa I will put on later.  He tore up the snowman.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2015)

*Baby Fox Bitten in Neck and Left Alone Gets a Second Chance at Life*

Thanks to kind and caring folks like these.







[video=youtube_share;mOH0hE2bo7s]http://youtu.be/mOH0hE2bo7s[/video]


----------



## Cookie (Jun 12, 2015)

Wonderful and heartwarming. Glad the sweet baby fox did so well.  Thanks SB.


----------



## Raven (Jun 13, 2015)

SB, A nice story of caring people who saved the baby fox.


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 13, 2015)

I love animals too!!! I can't stand to see a turtle crossing the road because I'm afraid he's going to get hit. One day I was out walking and there was a turtle crossing the highway. I picked him up and took him to the other side that he was headed to. I just couldn't leave him there in the road.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

*Coast Guard Rescue Sea Turtle During Drug Smuggling Patrol*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

Icelandic horses fall through ice in freezing cold lake, luckily due to one man's smart moves, they were all able to be saved.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2015)

*Cat Who Had Both Eyes Surgically Removed finds Love and Friends in New Home*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2015)

Goat and donkey are reunited after being rescued from an abusive hoarder.  They went to separate places, and the goat was depressed and wouldn't eat.  Here's the reunion.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Goat and donkey are reunited after being rescued from an abusive hoarder.  They went to separate places, and the goat was depressed and wouldn't eat.  Here's the reunion.



That goat is fat.   I would hate to see him 6 days ago. :stirthepot:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> That goat is fat.   I would hate to see him 6 days ago. :stirthepot:



I thought that too Nancy, but I don't know anything about goats, just what the story article said.  Here's a horse who got her leg caught in her mane while her upset foal stays nearby.  RSPCA UK comes to help.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 24, 2015)

What a beautiful, unusual, pasture.  It says it's an estuary in South Wales.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2015)

*Senior lady rescues little kitten*

She's in great shape, and thanks to her the kitten is in a good home.


----------



## John C (Jun 29, 2015)

I got a pedigreed Beagle puppy in 2001 who was a pure delight until July of 2014 when he passed away from congestive heart failure.  I missed him so much and desperately wanted another Beagle for companionship.  Fortunately, I found an adult dog, mostly Beagle with a bit of Fox Hound.  I quickly adopted him and he has been a great comfort and companion since the loss of my first Beagle.  As all we animal lovers know, adopting a dog is one of life's most rewarding acts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2015)

Shortly after this mini horse was born, the mother stepped on his leg and broke his foot, it affected the leg and they either had to put the horse down, or amputate.  These nice folks who run this rescue went with the amputation, and other caring people helped in the process of getting the baby to walk again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2016)

Love this!  Indoor cat playland! :love_heart:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 3, 2016)

This is video of my little Lily running on her treadwheel. PS don't look at that room..I'm remodeling and I'm not done 
https://youtu.be/e0_3gl7b1dE


----------

